# Гнойный эпидурит, вторичный миелит, нижняя параплегия, тазовые нарушения. Вопрос о реабилитации



## egall (14 Сен 2013)

Здравствуйте! Пожалуйста ОЧЕНЬ нужен профессиональный совет!
Мой муж (36 лет, мастер спорта по боксу) 06 июля на даче копал фундамент и выкорчевывал ТЯЖЁЛЫЙ камень. На следующее утро боль под правой лопаткой. 08 июля обратился в поликлинику, поставили диагноз межрёберная невралгия и сказали греть И УКОЛЫ "ДИКЛАФЕНАК". Вечером этого дня из-за очень сильной боли вызвали "Скорую", диагноз тот же и тоже сказали греть. Грели мазями и нанопластырем, лежал на иголках в течении 3 дней. На протяжении этого времени бывала температура до 38,4. 10 июля стало как бы легче, а вечером за 1 час отказали ноги, увезли на "Скорой". Потерял чувствительность и движения до уровня груди. Отказали тазовые органы. Поставили катетер мочевыводящий.
12 июля операция ламинэктомия на уровне D4-D7. Удаление объёмного образования позвоночного канала (воспаление эпидуральной клетчатки). Через 3 недели перевели в отделение неврологии с диагнозом Гнойный эпидурит на уровне D4-D7 позвонков. Вторичный миелит. Нижняя параплегия. Нарушение функции тазовых органов.
На данный момент восстановилась чувствительность всего тела (как бы через "заморозку"), появились рефлексы в ногах, начали работать мышцы живота, левая половина тела угадывает тепло-холодно, стала чувствовать болевые ощущения от уколов, щипков. Правая сторона потихоньку опускается зона болевых ощущений. Движений пока нет, но он может уже посылать импульсы в  ногу (пальцы пульсируют, когда он заставляет). Может иногда напрячь мышцы правой ноги. Сидит в кровати с упором на руки 5 раз в день минут по 20. Кишечник работает самостоятельно,но  стоит мочевыводящий катетер Фаллея. 
Сделали 3 МРТ , КТ лёгких и брюшной полости (всё хорошо), 2 пункции спино-мозговой жидкости (цитоз 0, роста грибов нет), кровь на стерильность (грибов нет). Ищут какую-либо инфекцию - ничего нет. Врачи в открытую недоумеваю о причине гнойного эпидурита . 
Врачи сказали, что сейчас нужна ХОРОШАЯ реабилитация! Рядом с нами Серноводск. Читала хорошие отзывы о РЦ "Три сестры" в Москве. Мы сейчас дома, делаем иглоукалывание, зарядку. У мужа настрой ОЧЕНЬ оптимистичный и боевой (у нас двое деток расслабляться некогда!)  
Уважаемые доктора чтобы Вы порекомендовали в нашем случае? Куда лучше ехать на реабилитацию? Что ещё предпринять, чтобы вернуть здоровью ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНОМУ человеку? ОЧЕНЬ ждём Ваш ответ! Заранее спасибо!


----------



## vbl15 (14 Сен 2013)

egall написал(а):


> Удаление объёмного образования позвоночного канала


Что написали при гистологическом исследованнии
Выложите пожалуйста мрт и кт позвоночника


----------



## egall (15 Сен 2013)

Гистология: жировая ткань с массивным гнойным воспалением, с очаговыми кровоизлияниями и очаговым фиброзом.


----------



## egall (15 Сен 2013)

К сожалению не получается загрузить МРТ, но могу скинуть на электронный адрес.


----------



## Енотик (19 Сен 2013)

*egall*, как Ваши дела? Вы определились с реабилитацией?
Что говорят врачи, какие прогнозы?


----------



## egall (22 Сен 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> *egall*, как Ваши дела? Вы определились с реабилитацией?
> Что говорят врачи, какие прогнозы?


Здравствуйте! 2 дня назад сняли катетр Фоллея, получается мочиться, завтра сделают УЗИ. Изучила за эти дни замечательную книгу "Интенсивная самореабилитация" Качесов. Мы и так конечно активно занимались, но не всё оказывается делали правильно.  Скорее всего в Москву поедем!


----------



## Енотик (23 Сен 2013)

Удачи Вам и терпения огромного!!!


----------

